# Wireless Card for Dell E520 Desktop Needed



## Tylodon (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a wireless card for my Dell Dimension E520 Desktop. I've heard it's good to get a wireless dongle USB card but I think I'd rather install a more permanent card. This is my only desktop so the advantage of being able to use the USB dongle on multiple machines doesn't apply to my situation. 

The router for my network is a Linksys router, wireless G broadband 54mbps. I guess it's best to find a linksys card, anyone have any ideas?

I found this, http://cgi.ebay.com/300Mbp-MIMO-Wireless-DELL-Dimension-5150-E510-E520-E521-/350356388729?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5192de3b79#ht_1025wt_913 

It's not linksys but it looks pretty tasty and the auction says it works for Dell E520 but I don't trust Ebay people. Would this card in fact work in my Dell Desktop and with a Linksys router?

I also found this one, a little cheaper, http://cgi.ebay.com/54Mbps-Wireless-Card-DELL-Dimension-5150-E510-E520-E521-/390193099494?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad95232e6#ht_936wt_913

Would either of these be fine? which is better? Any other ideas?
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks fine to me, either will work. The first one is the better card, it's an 802.11n model.


----------



## Tylodon (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, how about this one though? It has the same specs from what I can tell but it's Linksys. http://3btech.net/liwmwi8030mi.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks fine as well. There are a lot of choices, pick one and go. :smile:


----------

